# Star Wars Episode 7 bis 9 kommen.



## Heil Lord Abbadon! (31. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YyqlTi7lkhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Disney schluckt LucasFilm: Kaufpreis 4 Milliarden Dollar - Star Wars: Episode VII für 2015 bestätigt + Video-Interview

Mehr kann ich auch nicht sagen, hoffe nur, dass es nicht nicht wieder so schlecht wird wie Ep. I oder II. Das sage ich als 14 jähriger Junge, der Jar Jar Binks (nichts gegen Ahmed Best) am besten umbringen will.


----------



## ich111 (31. Oktober 2012)

Ne, das brauchts wirklich nicht. Vom Star Wars Flair wird da nix mehr zu sehen sein


----------



## facehugger (31. Oktober 2012)

Oh nein, Mickey Maus im Darth Vader-Kostüm Mein persönlicher Alptraum...

Gruß


----------



## Heil Lord Abbadon! (31. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht spielen ja die Schauspieler aus der OT mit.  Also Carrie Fisher, Marc Hamill und Harrison Ford.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2012)

OMFG!
Lucas hat doch selbst mal gesagt, dass die Geschichte passend durch die Bücher von Timothy Zahn weiter erzählt wurde, also sollen die es einfach lassen!


----------



## Pas89 (31. Oktober 2012)

NEIN! Einfach nur...
Hoffentlich wird es nicht ganz so schlimm wie ich denke.


----------



## kbyte (31. Oktober 2012)

Tja Kinners, doch Ihr werdet weiter konsumieren und euer sauer verdientes Geld solchen Konzernen hinterher werfen, wodurch sich solche Spacken bestätigt fühlen und unbeirrt weiter so eine S.c.h.e.i.ß.e. schöpfen werden - es ist halt wirklich in allen Bereichen des Lebens so: Sei es im Bezug auf Medien (Filme, Musik und Call of Dutys) oder in Politik und Wirtschaft oder was auch immer. Kapitalismus. Ausverkauf. Ausschlachten. Gier. "Save the planet kill yourself", möchte man da meinen . Aber es geht halt trotzdem alles in gewohnten Bahnen weiter - nennt man wohl Habituation. Für Fans wie mich ist es bedauerlich. Schade um Star Wars, das imho halt auch immer von einer gewissen Kontinuität und Prinzipien lebte... aber gut, The Clone Wars und u. a. Angry Birds Star Wars sowie viele Kleinigkeiten hatten ja das Ende eigentlich schon unlängst eingeläutet. All hail to the Kleingeist. Cash the cow. Der Penner hat verloren. Geld fickt die Welt. Gute Nacht.


----------



## DividedStates (31. Oktober 2012)

Habe ich auch gerade gelesen.

"Disney kauft Lucasfilms für 4 Mrd. Dollar."

Gleich  daneben: Ein Bild von Bob Iger und George Lucas beim Unterschreiben des  Vertrags. Man sieht die _geldgierige, seelenlose Leere_ in ihren Augen.


----------



## Azrael1512 (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich weiß auch nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll. 
Ich muss zwar sagen, dass ich Episode 2 und 3 nicht so schlimm fand wie viele eingefleischte Fans, aber mit den richtig guten Filmen 4-6 hatte das nicht mehr viel zu tun. Mal sehen wie der Einfluss von Disney auf die Filme wirken wird.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Oktober 2012)

Würde ich in dem Universum leben, hätte ich Anakin jedesmal eine rein gehauen, sobald er die Klappe aufmacht. 
So ein vorlautes "Gfrast". 

"Ohh, mimimimi,... Obi Wan lässt mich nicht mit seinem Laserschwert spielen,... buhuu,..."


----------



## Supeq (31. Oktober 2012)

kbyte schrieb:


> Tja Kinners, doch Ihr werdet weiter konsumieren und euer sauer verdientes Geld solchen Konzernen hinterher werfen, wodurch sich solche Spacken bestätigt fühlen und unbeirrt weiter so eine S.c.h.e.i.ß.e. schöpfen werden - es ist halt wirklich in allen Bereichen des Lebens so: Sei es im Bezug auf Medien (Filme, Musik und Call of Dutys) oder in Politik und Wirtschaft oder was auch immer. Kapitalismus. Ausverkauf. Ausschlachten. Gier. "Save the planet kill yourself", möchte man da meinen . Aber es geht halt trotzdem alles in gewohnten Bahnen weiter - nennt man wohl Habituation. Für Fans wie mich ist es bedauerlich. Schade um Star Wars, das imho halt auch immer von einer gewissen Kontinuität und Prinzipien lebte... aber gut, The Clone Wars und u. a. Angry Birds Star Wars sowie viele Kleinigkeiten hatten ja das Ende eigentlich schon unlängst eingeläutet. All hail to the Kleingeist. Cash the cow. Der Penner hat verloren. Geld fickt die Welt. Gute Nacht.


 
Und was ist die Alternative zum Kapitalismus? Sei doch mal ehrlich, wenn du die Wahl hast zwischen 30 und 60k Jahresgehalt, nimmst du dann die 30 und sagst "Chef, stell für die anderen 30 noch jemand anders ein" ... ich glaube kaum.

BTT: Wäre der erste Star Wars gefloppt, dann hätte Lucas Arts niemals Episode 5 und 6 auf die Leinwände gebracht. Ich verstehe deine Bedenken, aber "früher" war es auch nicht besser.


----------



## ich111 (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann dazu nur folgendes sagen: 9GAG - Disney buys Lucas Films


----------



## troppa (31. Oktober 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Würde ich in dem Universum leben, hätte ich Anakin jedesmal eine rein gehauen, sobald er die Klappe aufmacht.
> So ein vorlautes "Gfrast".



Hm, ...dass hätte Star Wars wohl komplett verändert...

Naja, wie auch immer Ani ist kapott, was sollen jetzt noch großartig passieren? Schließlich war er der "Auserwählte". Dreh mal Matrix 4 ohne Neo... ziemlich öde oder?!

Aber erst mal sehen, was rauskommt, bevor man die neuen neuen Teile verreißt.


----------



## Heil Lord Abbadon! (1. November 2012)

Manche Gerüchte besagen, dass die Thrawn-Trilogie verfilmt wird.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2012)

Darkwing - Duck vs Schlupp vom grünen Stern? Ich werde es mal abwarten was da kommt und wie


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. November 2012)

Heil Lord Abbadon! schrieb:


> Manche Gerüchte besagen, dass die Thrawn-Trilogie verfilmt wird.


Wo hast du das her?


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2012)

Das mit der Thrawn Trilogie hatte ich auch irgendwo gelesen. Hier war das:Star Wars: Episode 7 To Premiere In Theaters in 2015 - G4tv.com
da steht wohl das viele Fans es sich wünschen würden.

Also Ewok Geschichte hoffentlich nicht. Dazu gibt es schon zwei seperate Filme. Außerdem fanden viele die Ewoks in Teil 6 zu niedlich und unpassend. Aber eine Geschichte über Admiral Thrawn wäre bestimmt interessant.


----------



## MaggerHD (23. November 2012)

Ich denke nicht, dass es so schlimm wird. Es bleibt das selbe Team, zumindest zu großen Teilen. Und Disney ist nun echt nicht dafür bekannt, dass sie Müll produzieren, eher das genaue Gegenteil.


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2012)

Ich brauche keine 3 Filme über die Ewoks. 
Dann lieber 20 Jahre nach Teil 6 und dann schauen was die Kinder von Han Solo und Skywalker machen.


----------

